# Open For Commissions! (SFW/NSFW)



## wumblebum (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi! I'm a professional writer and artist, and I thought I'd start a thread in this forum to let more people know I'm available for commission hire. I already sell art commissions here, so it seemed like the best move.

I work in both script and prose, and I work at a word-count rate!
I've also got about 6+ years experience freelancing, and a professional creative writing qualification (a-level).

My rates are as follows:

The price for script work (comic script included) is a set rate of £9 per 1000 words.
For shorter one-shot scripts under 1000 words we can work out a price depending on the case.

Prose is £13 per 1000 words, and I can work with both short (2k) and long (10+k) formats.
For shorter ones under 1000 words, again, it's case-by-case.

I'm happy to provide a copy of my NSFW or SFW writing portfolio for prose, or my comic and stage script portfolio.

More info here:
Writing Commissions 2020 by wumblebum-arts on DeviantArt


----------



## wumblebum (Jan 29, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## wumblebum (Jan 30, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 2, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 7, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 8, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 10, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 18, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DoctorKlein (Feb 20, 2020)

Do you have any examples of your writing?


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 20, 2020)

DoctorKlein said:


> Do you have any examples of your writing?



I certainly do.

SFW: docs.google.com: WUMBL'S PROSE SAMPLES

NSFW: docs.google.com: WUMBL'S NSFW SAMPLES


----------



## DoctorKlein (Feb 20, 2020)

Ah, when I first started reading that, I thought it was all one story, and I was going to say that it was a trip!  

Do you have any examples of complete stories?


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 20, 2020)

DoctorKlein said:


> Ah, when I first started reading that, I thought it was all one story, and I was going to say that it was a trip!
> 
> Do you have any examples of complete stories?



I can send you some ao3 links, if you want to read the full/original versions. The full versions of my prose stories are here:

Comme Un Chat Errant (complete): comme un chat errant - brennivin - 龍が如く | Ryuu ga Gotoku | Yakuza (Video Games) [Archive of Our Own]

Victory Over The Sun (ongoing): Victory Over The Sun - brennivin - Kick-Ass (2010) [Archive of Our Own]

Plus, one of my NSFW collections:

30 prompt challenge - justicykes - brennivin - 逆転裁判 | Gyakuten Saiban | Ace Attorney [Archive of Our Own]

Since I noticed that you're a fan of New Vegas, I figured I'd mention that I've written tonnes of fanfics about this game... I love it a lot.


----------



## DoctorKlein (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you for sharing those! The way you begin stories is intriguing, and you have a good flow.


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 22, 2020)

DoctorKlein said:


> Thank you for sharing those! The way you begin stories is intriguing, and you have a good flow.



Thanks!


----------



## hara-surya (Feb 25, 2020)

I firmly believe in "pay the f*cking writer" (look up Harlan Ellison on that topic, linked it click his name) and strongly support your rates, the going rate from The Science Fiction and Fantasy Writer's Guild is 8 cents per 100 words, and I'll admit they won't truck here.


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 25, 2020)

ciaranskye said:


> I firmly believe in "pay the f*cking writer" (look up Harlan Ellison on that topic, linked it click his name) and strongly support your rates, the going rate from The Science Fiction and Fantasy Writer's Guild is 8 cents per 100 words, and I'll admit they won't truck here.



I was nervous about raising my rates, but I'm very glad I did! 
Luckily for me the clients I work with understand my need for fair pay. It saddens me when creatives take such small fees for their work.


----------



## hara-surya (Feb 25, 2020)

If you don't have ideas and just want to write copy I'm in the same boat and maybe we can exchange ideas. I have a lot of trouble plotting, while low-level ideas come easy to me. (A lot of my plots for Furry stories, I'll admit, come from 1990s action movies....lol)


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 25, 2020)

ciaranskye said:


> If you don't have ideas and just want to write copy I'm in the same boat and maybe we can exchange ideas. I have a lot of trouble plotting, while low-level ideas come easy to me. (A lot of my plots for Furry stories, I'll admit, come from 1990s action movies....lol)



I don't know about exchanging ideas - most of the work I create for myself is wrapped up in my fictional universe so me and my co-writer tend to keep it between us!
Still, I appreciate the offer.


----------



## hara-surya (Feb 27, 2020)

wumblebum said:


> I don't know about exchanging ideas - most of the work I create for myself is wrapped up in my fictional universe so me and my co-writer tend to keep it between us!
> Still, I appreciate the offer.



Ideas are a dime a dozen, a nickle on Tuesday, and people prefer their own anyway. It's implementation that matters.

People like to point out Harry Potter and "the boy wizard" concept as an "idea" that someone could have stolen and forget Neil Gaiman did it almost a decade earlier with Timothy Hunter in the "Books of Magic" series.


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 27, 2020)

ciaranskye said:


> Ideas are a dime a dozen, a nickle on Tuesday, and people prefer their own anyway. It's implementation that matters.
> 
> People like to point out Harry Potter and "the boy wizard" concept as an "idea" that someone could have stolen and forget Neil Gaiman did it almost a decade earlier with Timothy Hunter in the "Books of Magic" series.



This thread is for my commission info... I don't really want to discuss anything else here thanks!


----------



## wumblebum (Feb 29, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## wumblebum (Mar 13, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## wumblebum (Jun 2, 2021)

Bumping this again!

I've increased my prices slightly, but I h ave more slots than usual open and currently I'm really looking for work so I'm casting my net again. :^)


----------



## wumblebum (Aug 12, 2021)

Bump~

I still have a couple of slots open at the moment, so if anyone is looking for a writer now is the time to sweep in!


----------



## wumblebum (Jan 31, 2022)

Bump! A few leads are going dry for me, so I have slots open again <3


----------



## wumblebum (Apr 12, 2022)

Bump! Working on a couple of projects right now but I have space for more work.


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 12, 2022)

can someone draw rouge the bat getting a bath by vanilla the rabbit?


----------



## wumblebum (Apr 13, 2022)

Tailsthefoxlover2004 said:


> can someone draw rouge the bat getting a bath by vanilla the rabbit?


This is a writing forum! But if you're interested in drawn commissions please DM me here or maybe contact me on discord at wumbl#6819 - here's a link to my info: https://wumblebumarts.wixsite.com/yahh/commissions


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 13, 2022)

wanna rp then


----------



## wumblebum (Apr 13, 2022)

Tailsthefoxlover2004 said:


> wanna rp then


Sorry, I'm trying to use this thread for work. I need money to eat just like everyone else so please don't derail my thread.


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 13, 2022)

aw man.


----------



## wumblebum (Apr 13, 2022)

Tailsthefoxlover2004 said:


> aw man.


PLEASE stop replying now, this constitutes spam.


----------



## wumblebum (Apr 13, 2022)

UPDATE: Currently forming leads and filling out my extra slots, so if anyone is still interested now's the time to grab one!


----------



## wumblebum (Oct 17, 2022)

UPDATE: I've once again managed to free up a couple of slots!
If anyone is looking for a writer with formal training and several years experience to work with, now's the time to hit me up!


----------

